# cast net woes.....



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Went out to the GMR in hopes of finding some shad for my Ohio Hill Catfish Club tourney this weekend, as always took 2 nets, an oldie but goodie and a brand new one, long story short, at first spot I throw about 40 times without a scratch and then hung it real good, took a while to work what was left of it back in, broke 4 main lines and a hole the size of Manhatten in the side of it, managed about 8 small shad at that location, Oh well, it was an older net, so it was due. I doubt its worth patching so I move to another spot and start with a brand new net, make 1st cast, 2 nice shad, Sweeet!! make another cast, get another shad, make 3rd cast, 2 more then the 4th cast in the same spot gets hung like i never hung one before, 45 minutes later, I managed to wade out to my knees. Brrr,usinga 12 foot stick and get back entire net, only problem was I had broke all but 2 main lines and managed to break the bottom lead line and got all of it back except it was no longer attached to the net, what a bummer of a day......15 shad and $85 worth of nets trashed!! 

Did I mention these were top quality cast nets with "real" lead, the ones that are getting harder and harder to find.

FWIW, I also got a 9" crappie, 4 smallies from 10-14", 3 big quillies, 2 small suckers , 1 big sucker and a 7-8Lb carp....

Just wanted to vent....thanks for reading this far
Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

And to make matters worse Bink had to cancel the tournament due to water at the top of the ramp, so there is some more disappointment..........Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that, Good luck at Clear Fork!
Salmonid


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I hate when that happens.

And this weather has turned off the shiners schooling near shore in the evening.

Last few weeks I was getting about 2 dozen a throw in a 6 foot diameter net. Then this week 5 throws with a 8 footer to get a dozen.

Now the waves are up again.

LOTS of great catfish bait size shad that night of the "SUPER" full moon.

I used Amish Outfitters Flash Cure to preserve everything.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm, 6 and 8 ft diameter nets?, where are exactly are you cast netting?? You do know Ohio has a 5ft maximum radius, right?....I use a bigger one on the Ohio River as I always have a KY license with me.

I think i can patch one of them but it will take some serious time to do it but Im gonna give it a try.

Salmonid


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Hmmm, 6 and 8 ft diameter nets?, where are exactly are you cast netting?? You do know Ohio has a 5ft maximum radius, right?....I use a bigger one on the Ohio River as I always have a KY license with me.
> 
> I think i can patch one of them but it will take some serious time to do it but Im gonna give it a try.
> 
> Salmonid


8 ft diameter is only 4 ft radius, so it's legal


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah,DUH>>> I know better, time to review my geometry, Im used to calling a 5 ft ( radius) net a 5 footer, Thanks for the clarification there.

Salmonid


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hey we all have a brain fart once in a while.

I am retired and 3 other retired guys often go perchin with me in the summer. I use the 4 footer 1/4 mesh 1lb to catch shiners in the spring and preserve them for the season. I got a bait dealers license so I can stock up.

Even with the original cost of the net and bait license, we are way ahead of the cost for bait.


----------



## Big James (Mar 30, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> Hmmm, 6 and 8 ft diameter nets?, where are exactly are you cast netting?? You do know Ohio has a 5ft maximum radius, right?....I use a bigger one on the Ohio River as I always have a KY license with me.
> 
> I think i can patch one of them but it will take some serious time to do it but Im gonna give it a try.
> 
> Salmonid


I have a book on making and repairing cast nets you can have for the cost of shipping, just shoot me a PM if interested. After reading it some, I realized that I am too lazy for that kind of undertaking. LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks but I did some research on the web a few years ago on how to patch them, types of knots etc. and always do it the same way now, its a little time consuming but well worth fixing them yourself with the cost of nets going through the roof. 

Salmonid


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've had a brand new net all torn up on the first cast. I used smaller zip ties to patch them up. I trashed the mainline and swapped it with some 30lb fishing line.

The whole net took about 3-4 hours to do (if you're not distracted...tv)


----------

